# 20 years old with troubles :(



## alicealvis (Jun 10, 2015)

okay ill try not to drag it out into a really long essay ! 

i was abused when younger (sorry to all it offends), i was then forced to have the implant by my ex which then led to it snapping inside my arm 

this went undetected for 9 months only signs i had was sever stomach cramps non stop bleeding and i was one hell of a grumpy mare ! 
i finally have the implant out when i met my now husband , but they told me i had a overdose of hormones over that period of time.

they sent me for scans and test's to work out what had been going on , since being with my husband (Ive been with him for 7 years) (newly married this may) we have been trying for a baby , i have had 5 misscarriages yet the doctors cant see anything wrong with me ?? 

major confused and its bringing me down as we have been trying for 4 years with no success


----------

